# Share issues server 2008 R2



## f.schu (Dec 30, 2010)

I just setup a 2008 server, I want to share folder ABC which has sub-folders A1, b1, c1, d1, etc. Some people will have rights to all folders, some to only a couple of folders.

In the past I could map a network drive to the \\server\ABC and each user could only see the folders to which they had rights.

Now when I try and map to \\server\abc the users get an error indicating they don't have permissions. Yet if they map directly to the various folders where they have permissions they can connect.


----------



## TLewis13114 (Dec 30, 2010)

Check your share permissions remember when accessing resources through a share you take on most restrictive permissions of the share and file permissions combined. If you have full control of folder b1 but your share permissions of ABC are set to read only, you will have read only on b1.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi - f.schu,

Make sure that you have assigned and given proper permissions from both *Sharing and Security Tabs* of the shared folder.


----------

